# Jungle Boogie Rhom



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Here's my Rhom 2 months after Landing......










14" Tip to Tip

and really nice colored Gill Plates










Cheers!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very sweet


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice I like, jungle boogie rhom huh..........


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice rhom!

That was like hitting the lottery, from what I hear was coming out of that place.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice looking rhom!...your collection of P's is very impressive to say the least!...your rhom rocks like a SIMON & GARFUNKEL concert!!!...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> Nice rhom!
> 
> *That was like hitting the lottery, from what I hear was coming out of that place.*


They actually had good stock. It was getting it to you and communication that was their problem.

is this him glock?










he is a beautiful rhom


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes....That is him Johnny! When I saw that pic...I had to get him!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

yea I have one more of him I think, glad to see he is doing well.

You still have to tell me about that place in winnepeg you were telling me about... I wanna go there!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Nice rhom!
> 
> *That was like hitting the lottery, from what I hear was coming out of that place.*


They actually had good stock. It was getting it to you and communication that was their problem.

is this him glock?










he is a beautiful rhom
[/quote]
That's what I mean't to say. I'm enjoyin a few cold ones tonight, and the chaladas are going down nicely!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beautifuly fish. Glad something positive came out of our relationship with that store.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Sweet looking rhom. I can't believe that came from JB? Alot of there p's especially rhom's, had big chimple's. Whatever happen to that place anyway? All of a sudden they were gone from the vendor list (here)?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Most big rhoms from venders will have chimples.

They screwed a member over and wouldn't justify theirself.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Most big rhoms from venders will have chimples.
> 
> They screwed a member over and wouldn't justify theirself.


That sucks because they had good stock. I'm very happy with the one i got from him.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

quite a few people are. I think I remember yours. Has the nice yellow gill plate?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> quite a few people are. I think I remember yours. Has the nice yellow gill plate?


yeah!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

real nice rhom


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking rhom


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That guy is definately a beauty you got there!







Congratz!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome rhom dude


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

very nice rhom indeed


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

This specimen have a very nice shape.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

That coloration is AMAZING. The purple/blue tint and combination of diamonds is one of the best I've ever seen. And the shape is PERFECT!!























Congrats I know you will take excellent care of it


----------

